# question about my clam



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a clam in my tank that is approx the size of half of my fist in the last few days i have noticed it receeding it actually does not look good , should i remove it from the tank is it dangerous to my tank does it spill out toxins when it is dying . i have checked my numbers my salinity is 1.025
amonia =0
no3=0
no2=0
ph=7.8
kh= 22 drops 
ca=12 drops 440 
any ideas 
let me know 
i have two cleaner shrimp
2 clowns 
1 yellow goby 
several hermit crabs
any ideas would greatly be appreciated 
the tank has been running for approx 4 months 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What is your lighting?


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Not an expert, but isn't the Kh being at 22 drops rediculously high???


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A kH of 22 dkH is rediculously high, assuming that you are using an API test kit. If you are using the Hagen test kit, it'll be 220ppm which is ~12dkH...a little on the high side but shouldn't affect the clam too severely.

Get a salifert or Elos Mg (magnesium) test kit as Ca, Mg and kH balance are interlinked.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

sounds like it isn't getting enough food/light imo.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clam*

those are my numbers , they have not changed how can i get them to where they are acceptable i was told to not add any chemicals and try to let it balance it self out . my lights are just the reg lights that came with my bio cube i will chk to see what watts and luminiciity they are 
would appreciate any ideas thanks 
tom


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what brand of salt are you using?

You got the right advice as to not add anything. The next test parameter to add to the testing regimen is Mg.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

the salt i am using is from NAFB I beleive it is d and d h20 ,what is the next tst i need to tst for what is MG ?? thanks for the advice i really appreciate it
ok i just figured out it is magnesium ..does API sell a MG test bottle or should i be getting the salifert set ,


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

wait... don't biocubes come with PC lighting?
where did you put the clam and how far is it from the light?

annnnnd what kind of clam is it?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You shouldn't be adding a clam to a biocube with stock lighting, unless you are running the metal halide version or have upgraded the lighting.

Whoever sold the clam to you should know better, but then again: buyer beware. Make sure you know what you are buying. Buy a book, do some research, then purchase.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you shop regularly @NAFB, I think he only carries Salifert Mg test kits. 

Odd that the D-D H2O could be that way off. Mix a small batch of NSW and test it. If it is off, did you remix the salt (dry) when you bought it?

That's why I prefer TropicMarin Pro. The salt grains are very uniform and is significantly less prone to settling. In my SW mixing containers that I use, SG always bang on with my measuring scoop. With D-D sometimes I have to add more salt, sometimes I have to add more water. When you are tired and cranky, having to adjust is a PITA .


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*update*

ok the clam didnt make it i wont be buying anything else till i can figure out how to get my numbers down any ideas would be greatly appreciated for my next water change i am gonna get RO water from the store and try that how long should i leave my water with the salt mixture to sit ,should i also have the water heated or can i just let it stand at room temp. my hammer coral is doing good , i have some frogspawn and zoas that are doing ok , i will need to get new lamps for my cube cause i just dont know how old the lamps were prior to my purchase , i have cheato in the refugium any ideas would be greatly appreciated , not exactly sure what chems to use to help reduce my numbers 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As mentioned before, Ca, Mg and alk have an interlinking relationship. If one parameter is significantly "off", it will affect the others. Once you find out what the Mg level is, then we can proceed to the next step.

HTH


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mg levels*

ok thank u WTAC i will try to get a mg tst kit this week , maybe make a trip to NAFB or big als tommorow 
thanks for your help 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> You shouldn't be adding a clam to a biocube with stock lighting, unless you are running the metal halide version or have upgraded the lighting.
> 
> Whoever sold the clam to you should know better, but then again: buyer beware. Make sure you know what you are buying. Buy a book, do some research, then purchase.


That's why I buy all my stuff in SUM and just of Fridays 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

